# Argentina - Croazia. Semfinale, 13 dicembre 2022. Tv e Streaming.



## Tifo'o (10 Dicembre 2022)

Prima semifinale del mondiale a Qatar. A sorpresa, ancora una volta dopo 2018, a giocarsi una semifinale è la Croazia. I croati sono stati la sorpresa del 2018 ed ora, trascianati dall'eterno Modric, hanno la possibilità di ri-giocarsi una finale ancora una volta. Fattore interessante quello della Croazia, sia nel 2018 che nel 2022 arrivarono in semfinale vincendo un totale di 4 lotterie ai rigori.
2018 contro Danimarca e Russia e 2022 contro Giappone Brasile.

L'Argentina, invece, torna a disputare la semifinale dopo il 2014. In quell'occasione fecero fuori proprio l'Olanda in semfinale ai rigore, ma persero contro la Germania nei supplementari. Per Messi è davvero l'ultima occasione e vicendo il mondiale potrebbe dire fine alle speculazioni nell'essere meno decisivo nel mondiale a differenza di Maradona.

Gara visibile su Rai 1 alle ore 20


*UFFICIALI*
*Argentina: (4-4-2): E. Martinez; Molina, Romero, Otamendi, Tagliafico; De Paul, Paredes, E. Fernandez, Mac Allister; Mess, Alvarez.*​*Croazia (4-3-3): Livakovic; Juranovic, Lovren, Gvardiol, Sosa; Modrid, Brozovic, Kovacevic; Pasalic, Kramaric, Perisic.*


----------



## Trumpusconi (10 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima semifinale del mondiale a Qatar. A sorpresa, ancora una volta dopo 2018, a giocarsi una semifinale è la Croazia. I croati sono stati la sorpresa del 2018 ed ora, trascianati dall'eterno Modric, hanno la possibilità di ri-giocarsi una finale ancora una volta. Fattore interessante quello della Croazia, sia nel 2018 che nel 2022 arrivarono in semfinale vincendo un totale di 4 lotterie ai rigori.
> 2018 contro Danimarca e Russia e 2022 contro Giappone Brasile.
> 
> L'Argentina, invece, torna a disputare la semifinale dopo il 2014. In quell'occasione fecero fuori proprio l'Olanda in semfinale ai rigore, ma persero contro la Germania nei supplementari. Per Messi è davvero l'ultima occasione e vicendo il mondiale potrebbe dire fine alle speculazioni nell'essere meno decisivo nel mondiale a differenza di Maradona.
> ...


Dateci sta apparecchiatissima finale CR7-Messi che così chiariamo una volta per tutte chi è il migliore e chiudiamo sta era ormai putrescente che dura da più di 15 anni.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (10 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dateci sta apparecchiatissima finale CR7-Messi che così chiariamo una volta per tutte chi è il migliore e chiudiamo sta era ormai putrescente che dura da più di 15 anni.


Ma se è tutto apparecchiato, perché guardate ancora il calcio? Senza polemica eh.


----------



## Gamma (10 Dicembre 2022)

Trumpusconi ha scritto:


> Dateci sta apparecchiatissima finale CR7-Messi che così chiariamo una volta per tutte chi è il migliore e chiudiamo sta era ormai putrescente che dura da più di 15 anni.


Messi si farà male e salterà la partita, Ronaldo giocherà 5 minuti, e i fanboys dell'uno e dell'altro utilizzeranno comunque il risultato finale per dire che il proprio idolo è meglio dell'altro


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima semifinale del mondiale a Qatar. A sorpresa, ancora una volta dopo 2018, a giocarsi una semifinale è la Croazia. I croati sono stati la sorpresa del 2018 ed ora, trascianati dall'eterno Modric, hanno la possibilità di ri-giocarsi una finale ancora una volta. Fattore interessante quello della Croazia, sia nel 2018 che nel 2022 arrivarono in semfinale vincendo un totale di 4 lotterie ai rigori.
> 2018 contro Danimarca e Russia e 2022 contro Giappone Brasile.
> 
> L'Argentina, invece, torna a disputare la semifinale dopo il 2014. In quell'occasione fecero fuori proprio l'Olanda in semfinale ai rigore, ma persero contro la Germania nei supplementari. Per Messi è davvero l'ultima occasione e vicendo il mondiale potrebbe dire fine alle speculazioni nell'essere meno decisivo nel mondiale a differenza di Maradona.
> ...


.


----------



## Raryof (13 Dicembre 2022)

11 argentino mediocrissimo e Lauscemo sempre in panca.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

Tifo'o ha scritto:


> Prima semifinale del mondiale a Qatar. A sorpresa, ancora una volta dopo 2018, a giocarsi una semifinale è la Croazia. I croati sono stati la sorpresa del 2018 ed ora, trascianati dall'eterno Modric, hanno la possibilità di ri-giocarsi una finale ancora una volta. Fattore interessante quello della Croazia, sia nel 2018 che nel 2022 arrivarono in semfinale vincendo un totale di 4 lotterie ai rigori.
> 2018 contro Danimarca e Russia e 2022 contro Giappone Brasile.
> 
> L'Argentina, invece, torna a disputare la semifinale dopo il 2014. In quell'occasione fecero fuori proprio l'Olanda in semfinale ai rigore, ma persero contro la Germania nei supplementari. Per Messi è davvero l'ultima occasione e vicendo il mondiale potrebbe dire fine alle speculazioni nell'essere meno decisivo nel mondiale a differenza di Maradona.
> ...




Fossi interista avrei il cuore diviso a metà: scegliere tra Messi e Modric è lacerante.


----------



## Albijol (13 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Croaziaaaa


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

W la patata croata


----------



## TheKombo (13 Dicembre 2022)

Se gioca Paredes la Croazia a centrocampo può "banchettare"


----------



## Chrissonero (13 Dicembre 2022)

TheKombo ha scritto:


> Se gioca Paredes la Croazia a centrocampo può "banchettare"



infatti gioca..


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

Dybala al mondiale in Qatar.

Skills, assists & gols:




Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Ivana.


----------



## 7vinte (13 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Croazia


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Adani che si lamenta dell arbitro di Argentina Olanda


----------



## chicagousait (13 Dicembre 2022)

Tifare contro l'Argentina solo per sentir piangere Adani


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Arbitra l'orsacchiotto ricchione


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Forza Ivana.


Sempre


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2022)

Io tifo Argentina per tante ragioni!

Francamente da sportivo, Messi un mondiale se lo meriterebbe pure.

Comunque per me sulla carta la Croazia mica è tanto più scarsa..


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Io tifo Argentina per tante ragioni!
> 
> Francamente da sportivo, Messi un mondiale se lo meriterebbe pure.
> 
> Comunque per me sulla carta la Croazia mica è tanto più scarsa..


meglio di no se no poi ci scassano la uallera con i paragoni Messi Diego


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Modric clamoroso. Te lo trovi ovunque


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2022)

potevamo gustarci un brasile-argentina invece ci tocca sta specie di rimpatriata di vecchie glorie interiste che passeggiano per il campo.
che schifo di semifinale.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Ivana…


----------



## ARKANA (13 Dicembre 2022)

La banda del buco la difesa croata


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Rigore Argentina


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Via l’audio


----------



## TheKombo (13 Dicembre 2022)

Che errore la Croazia


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2022)

Finita


----------



## ARKANA (13 Dicembre 2022)

Mmh forse ad adani hanno detto qualcosa dai piani alti, stranamente non ha esultato a sto giro


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Niente da fare lo vincono loro


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ma l’ha appena sfiorato, dove sta sto rigore netto?


----------



## chicagousait (13 Dicembre 2022)

Messi segna solo su rigore. 

Adani così


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2022)

bel rigore, altro che cane.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> Niente da fare lo vincono loro



Ivana non vuole


----------



## Gamma (13 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Mmh forse ad adani hanno detto qualcosa dai piani alti, stranamente non ha esultato a sto giro


Secondo me è perché è ancora troppo presto.

Se avessero voluto evitare problemi gli avrebbero dato Francia - Marocco, invece sanno benissimo quello che fanno


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Che super campione Modric


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Fine


----------



## ARKANA (13 Dicembre 2022)

Madonna santa, tutto il primo tempo nella metà campo argentina, questi fanno 2 contropiede e fanno 2 goal lol


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2022)

Altro che Laureato... 

Argentina campione del mondo


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Finita, rimpalli tutti a favore


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2022)

Altro che Laureato... 

Argentina campione del mondo


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

Due contropiedi scemi. Come si fa...


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2022)

Finita.

Niente, chiederò uno spogliarello privato a Ivana.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Finitissima


----------



## Gamma (13 Dicembre 2022)

Un po' di chapet in questo gol, ma Alvarez è davvero forte.

E il genio del calcio, colui che vince grazie al suo gioco, può permettersi di averlo in panchina tranquillamente.


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ma cosa dice Adani? Il miglior software de che?


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2022)

i consigli di moncada: alvarez e fernandez.
gli acquisti di maldini: cdk

averci quei 2 li...............................


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Finita.
> 
> Niente, *chiederò uno spogliarello privato a Ivana.*



Da moderatore devi condividere


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2022)

Sto Scaroni c'ha messo un pò a capire che Laureato e Zì Maria andavano panchinati


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Ma cosa dice Adani? Il miglior software de che?



È innamorato


----------



## TheKombo (13 Dicembre 2022)

Croazia in bambola totale


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

admin ha scritto:


> Sto Scaroni c'ha messo un pò a capire che Laureato e Zì Maria andavano panchinati


peccato. Speravo gli servisse dell'altro tempo


----------



## chicagousait (13 Dicembre 2022)

La Croazia in tilt


----------



## Tifo'o (13 Dicembre 2022)

Davvero incredibile comunque il portiere croato, contro il Brasile, era praticamente Benji price.. oggi sembra uno scemo raccolto per strada..


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> È innamorato


Farà outing a fine mondiale?


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ahahahaha Adani


----------



## Didaco (13 Dicembre 2022)

Adani polemico


----------



## Baba (13 Dicembre 2022)

Il miglior 9 il miglio 10 il miglior 8 il miglior 7 hahahaha


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Adani


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

folletto ha scritto:


> Farà outing a fine mondiale?



Ancora più di così?


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2022)

a sembra un po venduta, sarà che frequento la serie a


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

AhahahAdani.  

Finora ha eiaculato quanto Siffredi in tutta la sua carriera.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> a sembra un po venduta, sarà che frequento la serie a



Ma sei gobbo per caso?


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Ma sei gobbo per caso?








Non ti permettere mai più


----------



## Giek (13 Dicembre 2022)

A questo punto il male minore. Forza Francesi


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2022)

Orsato a dirigere una semifinale mondiale.
Forneau invece in lega pro. 
Schifato.


----------



## danjr (13 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Orsato a dirigere una semifinale mondiale.
> Forneau invece in lega pro.
> Schifato.


Ma cosa avrebbe sbagliato?


----------



## Djici (13 Dicembre 2022)

I giocatori argentini si dimostrano una rosa composta solo da giocatori gay.
Non e ùn offesa eh prima che mi salti qualcuno addosso.
Ma qualsiasi etero avrebbe lasciato vincere la croazia per vedere Ivana.

Certo poi con la Francia avrebbero dovuto giocare per davvero comunque che a Mbappe non interessa molto Ivana


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Mi toccherà tifare Francia in finale


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2022)

fuori quel cesso di brozovic


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2022)

Una finale in cui il migliore ha la rogna.

Zero tifo per entrambe, tiferò per il fischio finale e la ripresa del campionato...


----------



## LukeLike (13 Dicembre 2022)

Pensate che il City ha preso Haaland e Julian nella stessa finestra di mercato... 80 milioni in due. Un affarone verrebbe da dire guardando a quanto vanno via i 16enni del campionato brasiliano...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 4090
> 
> Non ti permettere mai più



Hai solo peggiorato la tua posizione


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Orsato a dirigere una semifinale mondiale.
> Forneau invece in lega pro.
> Schifato.


Il migliore al mondo cit.


----------



## Andrea Red&Black (13 Dicembre 2022)

Sta Croazia è cotta.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

La peggiore partita della Croazia. @Swaitak non sono venduti, sono cotti.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Toby rosso nero ha scritto:


> Una finale in cui il migliore ha la rogna.
> 
> Zero tifo per entrambe, tiferò per il fischio finale e la ripresa del campionato...


lo dicevo che era meglio il brasile. queste 2 sono insopportabili.


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2022)

danjr ha scritto:


> Ma cosa avrebbe sbagliato?


Stai scherzando vero? Orsato con le sue direzioni a senso unico ha dirottato almeno 3 scudetti alla rube negli ultimi anni...prova ad esempio a googlare.juve Inter procuratore pecoraro con l'audio Var magicamente cancellato...
E come vedi alla fine si viene premiati...


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Andrea Red&Black ha scritto:


> Sta Croazia è cotta.


non so come abbian fatto ad arrivare fin qui, squadraccia.


----------



## Raryof (13 Dicembre 2022)

La Croazia ha un attacco da Torino, purtroppo l'avevo annusata subito.
22 minuti di canto del cigno e di danze col pallone per Modric e poi ciao mondiali anche per te.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

E tre


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2022)

Adani sta riuscendo nell'impossibile, la tentazione di farmi tifare per i mangiarane senza bidet.


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Rilancio il movimento Stop Adani, basta con ste buffonate


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Sparate ad Adani


----------



## Swaitak (13 Dicembre 2022)

dribbla anche i cammelli del deserto, Cassano gli ha trasmesso il virus


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2022)

si è salvato Benzema che si decide il pallone d'oro prima del mondiale, altrimenti lo avrebbero dato ancora a Messi


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2022)

sto gvardiol mi sa di cesso clamoroso, eppure viene considerato un fenomeno, bah.


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2022)

Qualcuno intervenga su Adani. È proprio inadatto.


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Dicembre 2022)

Adani mi fa vomitare se lo becco in giro gli dico che Messi è una sega.


----------



## bobbylukr (13 Dicembre 2022)

Tasto mute ormai rotto


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ma se lo trombi, basta.

"Elargisca l'amore" a lui in privato.


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ma che sta dicendo quell'esaltato di Adani?  Madonna che degrado!

Per colpa sua odio l'Argentina


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Swaitak ha scritto:


> dribbla anche i cammelli del deserto, Cassano gli ha trasmesso il virus



Cassano almeno è genuino


----------



## ARKANA (13 Dicembre 2022)

Adani giga cringe, mi dà l'idea che voglia parlare "poeticamente" come buffa ma risulta soltanto ridicolo


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ma perché odiate tanto Adani?

Preferisco un idiota come lui che tutti quegli elefanti di giornalisti decrepiti che come lavoro fanno il posto fisso in Rai... e ciucciano lo stipendio da 3 decadi


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2022)

padre adani

aprite il vostro cuore, Messi è amore


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2022)

Messi ha raggiunto Maradona, dai.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

Adani fuori di testa.

Se l’Argentina vince il mondiale lo ritroveranno a vagare nel deserto come Gesù Cristo.


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2022)

Penso sia stato ripreso da qualcuno Adani. Prima si è lasciato scappare una critica tra le righe...


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Adani fuori di testa.
> 
> Se l’Argentina vince il mondiale *lo ritroveranno a vagare nel deserto come Gesù Cristo.*



Spero che si perda per sempre.


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2022)

adani mi fa vomitare.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

Entra Dybala.

Scaroni fa entrare i più scarsi per umiliarli.


----------



## ARKANA (13 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> Ma perché odiate tanto Adani?
> 
> Preferisco un idiota come lui che tutti quegli elefanti di giornalisti decrepiti che come lavoro fanno il posto fisso in Rai... e ciucciano lo stipendio da 3 decadi


Per 3 motivi principalmente:
1 come scritto sopra, vuol fare il poetico e romantico (alla Buffa) senza però avere le stesse proprietà di linguaggio e quindi risulta ridicolo
2 non è su argentina channel quindi dovrebbe quantomeno essere imparziale, invece è da tutto il mondiale che fa il capo ultras degli argentini
3 è interista
Molto meglio uno come bagni, almeno mi facevo 2 risate


----------



## Now i'm here (13 Dicembre 2022)

esatto fa rimpiangere salvatore bagni. 

ma poi cosa urla ? vuol fare la telecronaca da tifoso, ma risulta odioso.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

pazzomania ha scritto:


> *Ma perché odiate tanto Adani?*
> 
> Preferisco un idiota come lui che tutti quegli elefanti di giornalisti decrepiti che come lavoro fanno il posto fisso in Rai... e ciucciano lo stipendio da 3 decadi



Perché è un idiota che si erge ad esperto e maestro. Basta?


----------



## Marilson (13 Dicembre 2022)

Adani che vuole fare Buffa? Ma da dove? Ci vuole cultura, cosa che lui non sa neanche cosa significa come vocabolo. E poi, come avete detto, e' interista. Solo per questo andrebbe messo su marte senza tuta da astronauta


----------



## Freddy Manson (13 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Entra Dybala.
> 
> Scaroni fa entrare i più scarsi per umiliarli.


L'ha fatto entrare solo sul 3 a 0, come quando da noi Billy Ballo entra a partita chiusa per far rifiatare Theo. Grande La Joya


----------



## pazzomania (13 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Per 3 motivi principalmente:
> 1 come scritto sopra, vuol fare il poetico e romantico (alla Buffa) senza però avere le stesse proprietà di linguaggio e quindi risulta ridicolo
> 2 non è su argentina channel quindi dovrebbe quantomeno essere imparziale, invece è da tutto il mondiale che fa il capo ultras degli argentini
> 3 è interista
> Molto meglio uno come bagni, almeno mi facevo 2 risate



Adani non fa nulla, Adani è proprio cosi.

Adani è solo un invasato come tanti, almeno attira insulti ahahah

Concordo pienamente sull' imparzialità, siamo in Italia mica in Argentina 

Comunque va beh, frega un caxxo di Adani dicevo così.
Per me può andare a zappare.


----------



## TheKombo (13 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Adani giga cringe, mi dà l'idea che voglia parlare "poeticamente" come buffa ma risulta soltanto ridicolo


L'avevo scritto giorni fa, peccato che non valga nemmeno un pelo del c..o di Buffa


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

Freddy Manson ha scritto:


> L'ha fatto entrare solo sul 3 a 0, come quando da noi Billy Ballo entra a partita chiusa per far rifiatare Theo. Grande La Joya




Tipo quando Allegri metteva Traorè


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2022)

quando non segni un goal così è proprio giornata no


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Partita dominata dall’Argentina.


----------



## BossKilla7 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Ti prego Kylian


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2022)

15 minuti per battere Maldini ?
con il piccolo dettaglio che Maldini è stato buttato fuori da Moreno nel 2002, ha rinunciato a quello 2006


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

Dybala sta per entrare nella storia.

Diventerà campione mondiale in due discipline diverse: calcio e tuffi.


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Partita dominata dall’Argentina.


il 2-0 è stato letale, ma già l'1-0 è stato insolito per chi difende molto bene
forse troppa pressione per andare di nuovo in finale due volte di seguito


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2022)

lecca pure il culo ad orsato.
le ho sentite tutte.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Dybala sta per entrare nella storia.
> 
> Diventerà campione mondiale in *due* tre discipline diverse: calcio, tuffi e *infortuni*


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Dicembre 2022)

Forza Francia ragazzi


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2022)

La Croazia comunque è un bidone.


----------



## admin (13 Dicembre 2022)

Secondo me adANI si farebbe tranquillamente ingroppare da Messi


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2022)

dybala cerca di andare di testa per toccare il primo pallone, ma troppo basso


----------



## willcoyote85 (13 Dicembre 2022)

dove si può andare per insultare adani? oltre che sotto casa sua?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Vittoria strameritata dell’Argentina.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

"Ganò la Selecciòn Stefano"


----------



## Toby rosso nero (13 Dicembre 2022)

KILPIN_91 ha scritto:


> "Ganò la Selecciòn Stefano"



Caressa a confronto è Dante Alighieri.


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

willcoyote85 ha scritto:


> dove si può andare per insultare adani? oltre che sotto casa sua?



Vai in bagno, trovi qualcosa che somiglia molto


----------



## Andris (13 Dicembre 2022)

perchè continua a invocare Maradona a ogni partita ?


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Andris ha scritto:


> perchè continua a invocare Maradona a ogni partita ?



Aspetta la grazia


----------



## ARKANA (13 Dicembre 2022)




----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

ARKANA ha scritto:


> Vedi l'allegato 4091


----------



## Snake (13 Dicembre 2022)

veramente pazzesco come adani stia riuscendo nell'impresa di far odiare che messi che ha fatto un mondiale epocale vista anche l'età


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

CR7 sta preparando la corda


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> CR7 sta preparando la corda



Una corda in oro e piena di diamanti ovviamente


----------



## Zenos (13 Dicembre 2022)

Messi non sarà mai Maradona perché ha un difetto.
La venerazione di Adani.


----------



## Solo (13 Dicembre 2022)

Peccato. Speravo nella Croazia. Ora tra Argentina, Marocco e Francia spero nell'asteroide.


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Una corda in oro e piena di diamanti ovviamente




Farà come Hitler: capsula di cianuro in bocca e sparo alla tempia simultaneo


----------



## Blu71 (13 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Farà come Hitler: capsula di cianuro in bocca e sparo alla tempia simultaneo



Mica è fesso. Andrà a consolarsi con 200 milioni annui in qualche emirato.


----------



## GP7 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Io vado controcorrente e dico che sono felice che Messi sia in finale. Credo che un giocatore come lui meriti di alzare la Coppa del Mondo e io glielo auguro. Per questo domani tiferò Marocco perché domenica non sarei mai in grado di tifare contro Olly e Theo.


----------



## danjr (13 Dicembre 2022)

Zenos ha scritto:


> Stai scherzando vero? Orsato con le sue direzioni a senso unico ha dirottato almeno 3 scudetti alla rube negli ultimi anni...prova ad esempio a googlare.juve Inter procuratore pecoraro con l'audio Var magicamente cancellato...
> E come vedi alla fine si viene premiati...


Ma parlavo di stasera


----------



## folletto (13 Dicembre 2022)

Mi spiace per Messi ma spero nel silenzio di Adani


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

Blu71 ha scritto:


> Mica è fesso. Andrà a consolarsi con 200 milioni annui in qualche emirato.



Detterà alla sorella qualche post contro Messi.

Ho scritto detterà? Che sbadato, dimenticavo che i post social dei suoi familiari sono scritti senza che CR7 ne sappia nulla


----------



## OrgoglioMilanista (13 Dicembre 2022)

Messi non merita di vincere il mondiale perché è un ******


----------



## mandraghe (13 Dicembre 2022)

Complimenti alla Rai che ha invitato Megan Rapinoe a commentare i mondiali.



Anticipazione (Spoiler)


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

OrgoglioMilanista ha scritto:


> Messi non merita di vincere il mondiale perché è un ******


Quoto. Mai sopportato. Tanto forte quanto testa di c...o


----------



## KILPIN_91 (13 Dicembre 2022)

mandraghe ha scritto:


> Complimenti alla Rai che ha invitato Megan Rapinoe a commentare i mondiali.
> 
> 
> 
> Anticipazione (Spoiler)


Hahahahahahaah sono morto


----------



## Zosimo2410 (13 Dicembre 2022)

Contentissimo per Messi,m giusto premio ad una grandissima carriera.
ad una partita dall’essere incoronato il piú grande di tutti i tempi.

Forza Leo, Forza Argentina.


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

Zosimo2410 ha scritto:


> Contentissimo per Messi,m giusto premio ad una grandissima carriera.
> ad una partita dall’essere incoronato il piú grande di tutti i tempi.
> 
> Forza Leo, Forza Argentina.


Sono disposto anche a tifare per i francesi,Messi è una persona piccola come la sua altezza. Spero non vinca.


----------



## sampapot (14 Dicembre 2022)

e io che speravo nella Croazia...la moracciona con 2 grandi tet...emm...occhi non potrà salire alla ribalta....si però 4 rigori concessi all'Argentina in 6 gare puzzano parecchio


----------



## KILPIN_91 (14 Dicembre 2022)

sampapot ha scritto:


> e io che speravo nella Croazia...la moracciona con 2 grandi tet...emm...occhi non potrà salire alla ribalta....si però 4 rigori concessi all'Argentina in 6 gare puzzano parecchio


basta rigori all'argentina. Ah no.


----------



## ILMAGO (14 Dicembre 2022)

Modric che definisce ORSATO uno dei peggiori arbitri visto in carriera…
Godo.

Se no passa sempre la barzelletta che in Italia fanno solo “errori casuali” ma poi “guardate in Europa come fanno bene, gli altri stranieri sono peggio”


----------

